# Kagayaki Etched



## ThEoRy

I recently purchased a kagayaki 240mm Damascus gyuto from olpappy as a gift for my boss. Received it today and gave it the full spa treatment. First I buffed the patina off with wet dry sandpaper from 600 - 1500 until it looked shiny like a new shun. Ran hot water over it to heat up the blade and washed it off with rubbing alcohol and dried it off. Now poured the etching fluid directly on the blade one minute per side then neutralized with water. Repeated 3 times until desired results. Dried off the knife and wiped off the excess black stuff. Buffed with micro mesh pads, sharpened the blade and buffed the handle with mineral oil. Here are the results.


----------



## dmccurtis

Pictures are missing.


----------



## ThEoRy

Yeah sorry I've been working on this post from my mobile for almost 2 hours.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

ThEoRy said:


> Yeah sorry I've been working on this post from my mobile for almost 2 hours.



We've got to get you a computer, Rick!


----------



## ThEoRy

Looks like I need a mod to add the photos if possible. Otherwise I just wasted 2 hours of my life and this thread is useless.


----------



## ThEoRy

Johnny.B.Good said:


> We've got to get you a computer, Rick!



Tell me about it. I'm going to build one soon hopefully.


----------



## mr drinky

I had a girlfriend like this post once -- a tease 

Can't wait to see the pics, sounds interesting.

k.


----------



## ThEoRy

Sorry guys. Now I have to re upload all the photos since they weren't used within an hour the server deleted them. Arrrgh.


----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## ThEoRy

View attachment 11745
View attachment 11747
View attachment 11746
View attachment 11748


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Eu-woo - looks great!


----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## Dave Martell

Nice work Rick :thumbsup:


----------



## SpikeC

Nice!


----------



## EdipisReks

looks great!


----------



## brainsausage

Awesome work!!!


----------



## mr drinky

Strong work. Looks amazing.

k.


----------



## ThEoRy

Thanks guys! You know it took longer and I actually worked harder on creating this thread than working on the knife itself. Lol true story.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Looks great!



ThEoRy said:


> You know it took longer and I actually worked harder on creating this thread than working on the knife itself. Lol true story.



We've got to get you a computer, Rick.


----------



## pablete77

ThEoRy said:


> I recently purchased a kagayaki 240mm Damascus gyuto from olpappy as a gift for my boss. Received it today and gave it the full spa treatment. First I buffed the patina off with wet dry sandpaper from 600 - 1500 until it looked shiny like a new shun. Ran hot water over it to heat up the blade and washed it off with rubbing alcohol and dried it off. Now poured the etching fluid directly on the blade one minute per side then neutralized with water. Repeated 3 times until desired results. Dried off the knife and wiped off the excess black stuff. Buffed with micro mesh pads, sharpened the blade and buffed the handle with mineral oil. Here are the results.




Hi Rick, could you please tell a bit more on the etching fluid used (acetic acid, citric acid..?¿) im very interested on acquiering myself a 120mm Kgy. petty
and would like to know a bit more on how to proceed to get it in such a prime condition. 

Sorry if this has already been answered in some thread, im new on the forum :O

*Thanks for the info.


----------



## ThEoRy

Pcb etchant from Radio Shack. I have sometimes mixed it with white vinegar but there's a certain way to mix it so as not to cause a flare up. There's a thread around here that Dave created which helped me get started.


----------



## 3200+++

nice!


----------



## pablete77

Thanks a lot for the info., ill keep the procedure in mind. Ill likely start by a more user-friendly procedure like the hot vinegar etching process also described in the forum.

Once ive experimented a bit and got the technique ill consider the leap on material. :nunchucks:


----------



## zitangy

If you do a google search on "damascus etching" you will see the link to the original post by D. Martel. I read it a few years ago and was impressed that he hid it on a KD.

take note as to the process as to diluting thr solution if required.

have fun
d


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Looks great Chris


----------

